# Playsand



## mario (10 Dec 2021)

Hello everyone. Is playsand (capping soil) really too fine for rooting or not?
Thank you


----------



## Kelvin12 (10 Dec 2021)

From limited experience when I used play sand I found it packed down quite a lot and would suspect it would make it hard for roots to get through.  Pool filter sand is a way better option IMO.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (11 Dec 2021)

DON’T DO IT! It’s way too fine and will be a disaster if it’s disturbed. Pool filter sand is an excellent alternative as mentioned.


----------



## Angus (11 Dec 2021)

Ive used play sand without any problems and it definitely doesn't inhibit rooting when i pulled up the tank it was the same as any aquasoil tank, the sand was used on its own and not as a cap though, and also it didnt turn anaerobic because i had mts and plant roots all through it.

It is quite fine, but i didnt find stirring it up was a problem this can also be an advantage especially with corydoras.

I would use play sand on its own but not as a capping sand.

Sent from my BV5500Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Greengeek (3 Jan 2022)

I used play sand for years with great success, however I stopped using it when I had a bad batch which poisoned the fish. For months I could not work out why fish would be ok for a few days/weeks and then would start whirling in circles before dieing. I tested for everything you could back in the 90s and never found anything out of range with the test kits. 

When I removed the sand the issue stopped immediately I can only assume there was a chemical added to the so called ‘natural sand’ maybe to kill algae or mould etc but I’ve never used it again since. I know loads of people use play sand without issue but I won’t be one of them as IMO there’s just no guarantee what’s been added to it or if it’s been contaminated by something, the information on the bags is so limited. 

It also needs stirring occasionally or a fish that burrows frequently as it compacts and you can see the bubbles of gas forming under only a few millimetres. The roots of some plants can’t get enough oxygen and/or no flow and rot.


----------



## Jaseon (4 Jan 2022)

When i think of using sand of any kind i look to go as thin a layer with it as possible. I don't know what the success rate is like of planting in deep sand beds, but would guess the roots will be starved of oxygen. Im a big fan of  mosses, and fern so dont need to plant into the substrate anyways so keep the layer thin.


----------

